# Article on choosing the right probiotic



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

The Times UK has an interesting article on choosing the right probioticSee http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_...icle1819501.ece for tull article. Have attempted to summarise below:-Stomach ulcersTry Lactobacillus acidophilus and Bifidobacterium Bb12 (found in Muller Vitality range) - may help to stop growth of H. pyloriH pylori and gastritisTry Lactobacillus john-sonii La1, (Nestlé LC1)Bloating or irritable bowel syndromeTry probiotic bacteria in the lactobacillus family ie Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus plantarum and Lactobacillus casei (Danone Actimel)IBS (Diahorrea) Try wide range of Lactobaccillus which influence movement of intestinal wall and improve immune functioning. Tummy upsets in young childrenDanone (Immunitas) has mix of two lactobacillus bacteria plus Streptococcus thermophilus. For under 2s it has been found to reduce the incidence of toddler diarrhoea. Lactose intoleranceTummy cramps, bloating, wind and diarrhoea on consuming dairy foods. Streptococcus thermophilus and Lactobacillus bulgaricus (Alpro's probiotic soya yoghurts) seem to boost levels of alternative lactose-digesting enzymes, improving tolerance to dairy foods. Cold virusLactobacillus gasseri plus Bifidobacterium bifidum (Multibionta) and other bifidobacteria, have suggested that it helps to prevent colds. OtherLactobacillus casei Shirota (Yakult) has been found in laboratory studies to increase the activity of "natural killer cells". YW


----------

